# Honey Bandit?????



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I am going to help my hay supplier this weekend. He gives me a good deal on good horse hay so I am going to get the bees out of a hole in a big oak tree. Trap out is not an option so this will be a one night ( 2 will be a long shot ) deal. I plan on getting as many bees out as I can. Has anybody ever used Honey Bandit to get the remainder of the bees out of the tree? I will use my beevac to get the ones that I can and then use the Honey Bandit to get the rest out so I can vacuum them up as they come out. Will that work? The Honey Bandit came with a Safety Data Sheet. What precautions do I need to take when using Honey Bandit?


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I did the same thing with beegone this spring but I saw them move into tree the day before so they weren't "anchored " by brood and stores. It took most of the bottle but it ran all the bees out and I was able to capture the queen. They had two entrances, one about 8ft and one 5ft. I drilled a 1" hole in between the two entrances and then started spraying the beegone in the two entrances they were using. The bees started pouring out the hole I drilled. I would say most were out in less than 10 minutes. Hope it works for you, good luck.


----------

